# The stupidest thing



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

Just wanting to get to know you all better. That is the stupidest thing/most reckless thing you've done?


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

with 53 other ppl on right now I'm sure there is someone who has put themselves at risk.


----------



## tan (Jul 28, 2006)

How bout you go first! :wink:


----------



## cam (Jul 28, 2006)

dont you mean what is the stupidest thing youve ever done?


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

Testing my new trailbike around the streets wearing a beanie and shorts and not too much else after a few bbq beers.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: RE: The stupidest thing*



cam said:


> dont you mean what is the stupidest thing youve ever done?


to my belief it's You've


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

umm stupidest - caught a brown snake by the tail when i was 8 :shock: 
wreckless - went to council clean up mad a skate ramp out of old wood there (still in the pill of junk) then fell of and dinged my brothers car which was parked near by (he still doesnt know, shhh)


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

sorry cam. What.....not 'that'


----------



## cam (Jul 28, 2006)

lol its ok


----------



## tan (Jul 28, 2006)

Giving birth without pain relief


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

hahahahahaha. Glad I'll never know that one tan


----------



## mitchyj (Jul 28, 2006)

smashing a toilet at school n having 2 pay $250 to fix it n get suspended


----------



## peterescue (Jul 28, 2006)

made a flamethrower when i was a teenager, set fire to a string of pine trees at a major golf course.
ride pastured racehorse without bridle or saddle. Separate cattle and move them by twisting their tails.
Try to outrun a northern cassowary. 
Call the bluff on a gang of skins in London knowing I cant run to save my life, literally.
Think that the car full of bozos out side the Bondi Lifesaver are all talk and probably wont even get out of the car.
Drink 18 jugs of beer on my 18th birthday


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

Peter. You sound like the childhood friend I always wanted


----------



## swampie (Jul 28, 2006)

Sold my original 1968 HK GTS Monaro , i miss her so much .


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

PETER! i never thoguht you would of acted like that! i thought you would be very straight!


----------



## tan (Jul 28, 2006)

Peter, You live to tell these tales....?????


----------



## Velten (Jul 28, 2006)

not sure bout the most of them peterescue but the first one seems like a extremely good idea oh and the last one


----------



## koubee (Jul 28, 2006)

i'm with Tan, but i didn't learn how bad it hurt the first time and went back for a second go. Learnt my lesson now, must have pain relief with child birth.
And the most craziest was actually whilst giving birth to my daughter, i ripped the toilet seat off and threw it at the midwife like a frisbee, well , she kept touching me.  Sorry guys but i'm sure the other mums can relate.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

stupidest thing ive evr done was jump off a 2 story building at the local plaza 
nothing major happend just sore anckles
and i dare say i would do it again


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I can beat those............ I once mistook a RBBS for a long neck turtle  Grabbed it around the neck and pulled it out of the water. I began to wonder how big the turtle was once I had about 3 or 4ft of "neck" and still no sign of its shell. The forked tongue was also a mystery at the time. (BTW I was about 8 or 9 years old at the time). 
I'm pretty sure I can now tell the difference though


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

that turtle would have had the prettiest stripes on it neck


----------



## peterescue (Jul 28, 2006)

used to come down to Sydney from Brisbane for my weekend and drive back to start work. 
Quickest was just under 9 and 1/2 hours. No freeways back then, used to go up the New England because it was quicker. Got from Uluru to Balmain in 20 hours in the old HG premi. 
Theres lots more. I was basically an idiot behind the wheel, I had a motorbike for a while. I probably should just stop now. I have been extremely lucky.

oh, the 18th birthday, I got alcahol poisoning.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

ha ha lol that
how freaked out would u have been if it was a turtle with a 5 ft neck


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

my best time was Narooma to canberra in 90 mins. Can't do that now in a Hilux


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

tan said:


> Giving birth without pain relief



 giving birth without relief ( did i mention i had to get cut coz he was stuck!!!),
then getting the stiches too!!!!!!!
i almost threw my hubby to the ground trying to get to the midwife who was cutting me! :twisted: 

*!!!!OUCH!!!!* I WOULDNT RECCOMEND IT TO ANYONE


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

wow you are crazy 
i admire you Becswillbe i know i couldnt take that much pain


----------



## cam (Jul 28, 2006)

hmmmmm My firework making days..... need i say more?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

i was tied to a car in a potatoe sack and had a ride around a paddock, everything was fine untill i hit a clump of dirt and the sack went over my head and i was fliped, smacked, tumbled and slamed and nearly broke my neck on account of landing on my head but i walked away unscaved lol its all on film to ha ha so i got to watch the horror unfold woooh!!!


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> wow you are crazy
> i admire you Becswillbe i know i couldnt take that much pain



:lol: no pain no gain as they say!!!!!!
however now i have a 3yo, the stupidest thing i did was to mis-place my sanity!

PS if anyone see it pleas send it home :wink: :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

gecko have u ever been car bonnet paddock surfing????????


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

ha ha lol


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

:wink: another thing i wouldnt reccomend!!!!! 
the things kids get up to when bored in the country :roll:


----------



## leighroyaus (Jul 28, 2006)

Tried to outrun the police in a pursuit.
stupid idea. dont try it.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

ha ha nah not done that one yet 
next time im out at my cousins ill give it a go lol


----------



## leighroyaus (Jul 28, 2006)

done bonet surfing int he paddoc mad fun  just make sure u wear shoes lol


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

and watch out for the odd rock, also try not to land in any cow......... well u can guess the rest !


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

wet grass is softer when you land too


----------



## shnimpon (Jul 28, 2006)

hey ppl lol 1 friday me and some mate got an old hobo bin (250 liters round bin) and wanted to start a fire for that friday night we filled the bottom with petrol and packed banana leaves and fern bushs all the way to the top with some small bits of wood, then coved it in petrol. as i was siting beside the bin on a chair my mate mark was puring the last lil bit of petrol on. my cosion simon flicked the match as it hit the top of the bin the hole thing exploded shooting every think in to the air about 10, 15 feet in the air catching the trees a light, fire balls came out the side of bin about 3 meters long. The explosion bloow me strait back off the chair and singed my mates arms and eye brows off. In 2 mins we had 2 fire trucks and 1 cop across the road at the park wondering what happend. 5 ppl reported it. the hold bin was dinted and bent. we cleanded up and we never use pertol with fires now lol.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 28, 2006)

i was riding a motor bike ! (just not long learnt how to jump) and was about to do a jump i went bout 70meters down from the jump (way to far) an then when i turned around i clicked down 2 gears (from 3-1st) to take off good/faster but it onli went to 2nd not 1st and then when i clicked up 2 i thought i was in 3rd but i was in 4th and then i went like full at the jump in 4th and that was way to fas and also forgot to stop accalarating at the bottem of the jump! next thing i no i went bout 2meters of the top of the jump and cleared the down ramp and landed side ways my knee split open (and you could see the bone/knee) broke my arm, smashed my liver agiainst handelbars and was in hospital for the next 4days and had a splint on my leg for 3weeks and a cast on my arm for 6! that i wouldn't recomend! but i didn't fell it so it was allright plus i got the full massive scar! (wow that went for ages )


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

ha ha lol
no cows there just sheep and a horse but yea same difference lol
oh and i reccomend sheep riding loads of fun lots of thrills and spills


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

:twisted: cow tipping


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 28, 2006)

AS a youngster, a mate and i thought it would be a good idea to take one of my old tonka trucks down into the sand dunes near my house and torch it. we built a small fire, then proceded to squirt petrol onto it using a bottle with a hole in the top... we torched the truck allright.... and half of the sand dunes....  Sorry dad i didn`t mean to?????


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

lol yea thats awesome


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

a mate and I filled supersoakers up with petrol and started shooting flames at each other. His caught on fire so he threw it into my backyard. I ran over and stomped on it spraying pertol, flames and burning plastic all over his legs. He was wearing shorts too.

Got caught stuffing spuds in a coppers exhaust pipe in the school carpark. that was good for a laugh.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 28, 2006)

I rode in a car without a seatbelt once...does that count?


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 28, 2006)

why is it that allot of the dumb things that people do have something to do with fire????


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

wow i think that wins it :wink:  j/k


----------



## munkee (Jul 28, 2006)

Poking a RBBS with my finger when drunk at three am trying to figure out if it was dead or alive......


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

cause fire is so much fun. Dad was a bush firey. When i was about 6 I used to light the house paddock on fire then run and get the hose and put it out thinking dad would be really happy and proud. I copped the belt.


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 28, 2006)

i think we have some closet pyromaniacs on this site


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

lol lucas!!! i bet he was more than proud


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2006)

munkee which was it ?????


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

as a kid yes. Then I became a firey myself and realised how devastating it can be


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 28, 2006)

When i was in jnr primary school, we were all sitting on the matt listening to the teacher read a story. For some stupid reason ther was an extesion cord running on the floor near a cupboard i was leaning against. At the time i was playing/bending a paper clip whilst listening to the teacher. I bent the paperclip into a u shape that fit really neatly into the end of the cord,, BANG , i got zapped and all the power went out in the school. Good thing some smart guy invented circuit breakers..


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

oh were mentioining illegal stuff? ok! broke into local high school whilst gym was being built, turned on sizzor lifts and learnt how to drive them, went into main gym and started doin demo dirby, parked them back and i hoped off, mate was doing burn outs in em by that part, then the cops walked in, geee that was fun. Almost got chareged for breaking and entering. But the funniest thing about the whole story was the gym was across the raod from the cop shop the whole time :shock:


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

Chaps, you just reminded me. In yr 3 we had these big oil heaters running aroung the class rooms about a pencil length below powerpoints. We used to sharpen pencils heaps, pull the rubbers out and bend the metal rubber holders into a hook so it would sit in the powerpoints with the lead sitting on the heater bars. Get a wooden meter ruler and flick the powerpoint on. BANG. Pencils flying across the room.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

hahahahaha. Good work spike.


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

jumped fence into local chinese gardens (they grow veggies there n most are illegal imports, not unusual for em to get raided) mad a tunel in very secretly made a cubby, started to run across gardens breaking most of the plants, only then did we realise they have maceties, can drive very fast and have a german shepard 8)


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

hehe, and cause we were on bicycles, they couldnt drop us home so they got our addresses and went there, and i wasnt wearing a helmet, almost got fined! haha


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2006)

used to fight alot as a kid. Had many injurys.


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 29, 2006)

haha, wat about, my mates thought they would clear some bushes to fix up the local jumps (mainly for moto x) well they had to end up calling ire brigade cause the whole shrub went alite!


----------



## Lucas (Jul 29, 2006)

Watched someone try to do a backflip over a set of double jumps on his bmx while stoned. He landed on his head on the second jump. Didn't get up for a while.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jul 29, 2006)

Most stupid: left my passport at home when i need to board a flight to bali
Most wreckless: getting in a car with my brother lol


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 29, 2006)

tryna catch lizard when i was 8 in a creek (eastern water skinks), i found out the hard way they were yabbies! and lots of em!


----------



## Lucas (Jul 29, 2006)

Trying to catch a lizard and stomping on an eastern brown. I think that one makes me more lucky that stupid. I discovered how fast I can run


----------



## cris (Jul 29, 2006)

I let my mate park my car once, that was pretty stupid....


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

:lol: hope u had insurance


----------



## Lucas (Jul 29, 2006)

atleast you knew where your car was parked


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

i heard they wanted to move that pole anyways, he was just helpin em get started


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a list a mile long of stupid things i've done, everything from rolling down a slippery slide on rollerskates to re-enacting John Candy in the movie The Great Outdoors when he skids across the jetty on skis. I'm pretty sure being drunk at Bathurst a few years back and not realising i was actually standing in the camp fire until my butt was actually on fire would have to be close to hitting the mark. Should i continue?????

Simone.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 29, 2006)

I could understand it if this were the case


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

THINGS NOT TO DO!!!!!!
ride a bmx down a steep driveway with grates at the end wearing blades!!!
it results in a handlebar lodged in your stomach, a twisted ankle and your mum almost fainting!!!!
i have a rather large scar to prove it!!!!
:roll: thats me, always the tomboy! even the guys next door were impressed 

lmao at the pole, some people are so intelligent


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome becswillbe........but the general rule on this site is pics or it didn't happen so pics of the scar thanks.:lol: Just kidding, but how easy is it to laugh now than at the time. It's all fun and games till somone gets hurt................then its bloody hilarious :twisted:

Simone.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 29, 2006)

the picture is awesome...mean but bloody awesome i love it i wish i had a pole in my driveway like that! i really really really do !


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

id put pics of the scar, but that would mean u's would see the strechmarks too  dont think anyone wants to see those!! :wink:


----------



## Lucas (Jul 29, 2006)

its good stuff hey. pics of the scars. I got tackled into a barbwire fence when I was 5. Still have faint scars on my arm 21 years later. No pics tho.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

I need you too know our friendship means a lot - If you cry then I cry, if you laugh , i laugh........if you jump out the window I look down then....I laugh again


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

im starting a new thread. watch for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 29, 2006)

i think we should make a thread of scar pics!


----------



## Dave82 (Jul 29, 2006)

Told my wife the dress was a little tight on her


----------



## indicus (Jul 29, 2006)

MMMMMM......decided at 18 it was cool to be a like Hendrix and become a drug addict.....
Well that lasted until everyone gave me a hard time, not to mention the local Sarge who really didnt agree either..........back then he'd flog ya like ya old man would.
Does getting married count?


----------



## Retic (Jul 29, 2006)

There is a road in the Everglades in Florida called Alligator Alley, a very long straight road with an 8 foot fence separating the river from the road to keep the gators off the road. We saw a big hole in the fence and a gator in the river so I stopped and climbed through and was walking through the knee high grass for awhile until I realised that bungy jumping without the bungee might be safer. :lol: There is quite a long list but that one is right up there.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 29, 2006)

I not sure where to start as about 10 years of my life ( when younger ) consisted of doing stupid stuff , maybe the dumbest was burning my mums house down ( accidently ) .


----------



## mertle (Jul 29, 2006)

Jumping from a bar stool into a kiddies blow up pool i got christmas day when I was 6 , landed on my feet, but the jar fractured my kneck and I ended up in traction in the hospital for a month or so, missed the rest of christmas school hollidays! 

Keep them stools away from kids!!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 29, 2006)

funniest thing was im DT we put a capacitor into a power point then dared each other to turn it on then this dumbass from across the class walks over witha METAL ruler and goes " i'll give it a go " reaches in with the ruler and clicks the powerpoint then BANG the thing exploded shooting what looked like a dome of electricity lol
and he was from egypt so he copped alot of terrorist jokes about it then tried to put the blame on us but i managed to talk MY way out of it ( im good at that ) lol


----------



## munkee (Jul 29, 2006)

Becwillbe. A Red Bellied Black Snake (RBBS)


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dave82 said:


> Told my wife the dress was a little tight on her



And you are still alive????? Well done Dave


My brother and I went to some reserve type place with a mate (who wanted to be a fireman) and would light up a bit of an island and put it out. Great fun untill it got a bit big for us to handle.


----------



## freddy (Jul 29, 2006)

:shock: stupidest thing well............................ummm :roll: i have done quite a few from being arrested for truanting and smashing shops windows- then suspended from school, verbally and physically assaulting teachers :cry: , bashing classmates :lol: , getting drunk in a skate park then trying to learn how to skateboard (NOT EASY WHEN DRUNK :wink: ). i had grazes from my ankles to my shoulders from that night  , then there was my experiances motorcycle riding  , and then i learnt how NOT to fly from my roof top, i have also smashed my bmx trying to land a 5metre motorbike jump, the last has gotta be the worst coz i ripped my favourite jeans :cry: :cry: . thats all i can remember at this point in time :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jul 29, 2006)

Guess this would have to be up there! :lol: 

Oh and drinking a bottle and a half of Wild Turkey on holidays... Yeah ambulance were involved!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 29, 2006)

The usual, 
Set fire to the whole estate... twice.
Downhill mountain biking with no saftey gear.
Didn't buy womas 4 years ago when I had the money.
White water canoeing with no backup in freezing conditions... once a year for about 7 years.


----------



## dynea (Jul 29, 2006)

Stupidist: I quit my full time job and moved from sunny north QLD, To follow my husband to a Cold Frosty Middle of nowhere town in NSW where i cant find a job.

Most Reckless: We lived in a small mining town when i grew up, and we used to go down the old abandoned mine shafts. lucky I decided not to go down on one occasion because the boys needed me to go and get help when they couldn't climb out. We were lucky that they never collapsed on us.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 29, 2006)

stupidist: GOING FOR THE BOMBERS TONIGHT........ CARN THE DONS


----------



## Retic (Jul 29, 2006)

I think we have a winner :lol: 



dynea said:


> Stupidist: I quit my full time job and moved from sunny north QLD, To follow my husband to a Cold Frosty Middle of nowhere town in NSW where i cant find a job.


----------



## cam (Jul 29, 2006)

dropped in the monster vert lol


----------



## Retic (Jul 29, 2006)

I have no idea what that means :?: 



cam said:


> dropped in the monster vert lol


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 29, 2006)

No no no the winner is Indicus, cos YES getting married probably counts.

Thanks for the pic Pugsly!!!! I'm surprised you haven't had any comments about the freehandling etc etc etc

Simone.


----------



## Julie-anne (Jul 29, 2006)

dynea said:


> Stupidist: I quit my full time job and moved from sunny north QLD, To follow my husband to a Cold Frosty Middle of nowhere town in NSW where i cant find a job.



Your from Townsville and moved to NSW for your husbands job...
I'm guessing Army??


----------



## dynea (Jul 29, 2006)

Hay simone I got married 2 days before the move... dose that count?
Yay... and my prize was a big pineapple.....up you know where.
No my husband is a miner


----------



## Julie-anne (Jul 29, 2006)

aahh close
Whereabouts in NSW are you now?


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 29, 2006)

If you say Appin dynea i will say for sure it wasn't the brightest move- just way to cold, could you have stayed behind and hubby flown home on weekends :lol:?????????

Simone.


----------



## dynea (Jul 29, 2006)

Were considering just forgetting that he has a contract and both comming home.

We are in West Wyalong at the moment. It's a very sad sorry little town. 
Hope I dont offend anybody


----------



## dynea (Jul 29, 2006)

We could start a thread called....

The stupidist things we do for our otherhalfs

But dont worry I havent let him forget what I've left behind. I tell him just about everyday. What a way to turn into a nagging wife.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 29, 2006)

Hahahaha either way dynea i think you still might win that one. Good luck in heading back north to warmer climates, i can't say i blame you :lol:

Simone.


----------



## dynea (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks simone. The worst part is that I havent told the whole storey.
I'll do a quick list.

- we were told we would have a place to move into, but we were in a motel for 3 months  
- The removalists riped the suspension out of my brand new car by tying it down wrong and tryed to get out of paying for the damage :evil: 
- My dogs had to stay in a kennel an hour away  
- because of that my female staffy suffered anxiety, and started to attack my male, after attempting to medicate her she had to be put down.  
- I only had a weeks worth of clothes and no washing machine
- And the motel owners were awful to me to me, but nice infrount of my husband.

I wont go on. :roll:


----------



## Retic (Jul 29, 2006)

Nah, getting married was the best thing I ever did.  



johnbowemonie said:


> No no no the winner is Indicus, cos YES getting married probably counts.


----------



## Oof (Jul 29, 2006)

A guy i knew in the Aussie Navy lent me his motorcycle, a Suzuki GZXR 750, whilst he was away at sea.

I did a Mono on it at 175kph through a multinova.

3 Months later, after he came back ashore none the wiser, he walks into the small boats compound and slams a copy of some motorcycle magazine down in front of me. And lo and behold there i am in graphic colour!! 

The heading was "Have you seen this man?"........................ The police want to question him and we want to congratulate him. LOL

Needless to say that my "friend" had a severe sense of humour failure.


----------



## dynea (Jul 29, 2006)

LMAO, Oof, That is great.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 29, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> stupidist: GOING FOR THE BOMBERS TONIGHT........ CARN THE DONS



Revised: stupidist: the quote above.
WE WON... :shock: GO THE BOMBERS


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 29, 2006)

mitchyj said:


> smashing a toilet at school n having 2 pay $250 to fix it n get suspended


Pftshhhhhh, I beat that.
I threw a laptop at the deputy principals head, he blocked with forearm....
just over $3000 worth of laptop pocket money later, and an expulsion, I decided to start a career and pack the whole "school" gig in.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually thinking about it I reckon the winner is Channel 7 showing an advert with the All Blacks doing a Haka carrying handbags. That worked well didn't it ? :lol:


----------



## tan (Jul 30, 2006)

koubee said:


> i'm with Tan, but i didn't learn how bad it hurt the first time and went back for a second go. Learnt my lesson now, must have pain relief with child birth.
> And the most craziest was actually whilst giving birth to my daughter, i ripped the toilet seat off and threw it at the midwife like a frisbee, well , she kept touching me.  Sorry guys but i'm sure the other mums can relate.


I punched mine!


----------



## dynea (Jul 30, 2006)

WoW: note to self - seek assistance of drugs durin childbirth.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

During childbirth my wife didn't swear or scream or throw things or punch anyone or have drugs and she had twins naturally but she's tough :lol: 



dynea said:


> WoW: note to self - seek assistance of drugs durin childbirth.


----------



## tan (Jul 30, 2006)

I was tough too but after 51 hours, an extremely large cut, baby yanked out with vaccuum and stitches with no anesthetic, when a midwife pushes rather hard on your tummy, the punch was involuntary ... i couldn't help it!! :evil:


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I guess your labour was 10 times longer than my wifes so it's probably understandable.


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 30, 2006)

I have quite a list of stupid stuff i have gotten up to but ill give you one that will make you go eewwww lol

I was playing Ice Hockey with insufficient padding on my chest with my nipple ring still in i got smashed against the wall and noticed a round circle of blood on my jersey and part of my nipple with the ring still on it on the ice... Let me tell ya if i wasnt for me being freezing cold from the ice i would have been in alot of pain still to this day my left nipple is all weird looking lol


----------



## brentf (Jul 30, 2006)

*One of the many*

I was in New Zealand (no hold on – that’s not the really stupid part) when they changed their drivers licences from a lifetime licence to a photo ID renewable every X amount of years one. As far as I was concerned, I already had a lifetime licence and was not prepared to pay the $36 for a new driver’s licence – why should I, I already had a lifetime one. So I stuck to my guns…and…proceeded to get busted 3 times being an unlicensed driver, total cost $1200 and had a car impounded which cost $2000 and because I got smart to the judge in court, and as I had outstanding fines from the 2 previous unlicensed driver charges, he decided the best thing for me was to spend the next 10 days in the local jail (b*stard). On the brighter side – in the end my mates pitched in and paid the licence fee for me for my birthday!!!


----------



## NoOne (Jul 30, 2006)

reading this thread.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 30, 2006)

> During childbirth my wife didn't swear or scream or throw things or punch anyone or have drugs and she had twins naturally but she's tough


hey boa
, :wink: my wife never had any drugs but they helped me alot



> reading this thread.


...haha apart from that


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 31, 2006)

koubee said:


> And the most craziest was actually whilst giving birth to my daughter, i ripped the toilet seat off and threw it at the midwife like a frisbee, well , she kept touching me. Sorry guys but i'm sure the other mums can relate.



Totally can relate. I kicked a midwife- she flew back at least 4 foot- she made the mistake of doing something during a contraction...and I wasn't too happy about that. LOL


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 31, 2006)

i think the mothers win this one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 31, 2006)

Many years ago in Zimbabwe I was staying in a lodge in a National Park and went out one night to look for and photograph hippos. To cut a long story short, in the dark, a white rhino that was grazing wandered to within about two feet of my foot without knowing I was there. When the breeze in my face died and I shifted my weight causing my knee to click, the rhino suddenly looked really pissed off and I turned and hopped onto a boulder behind me. I heard the rhino start to charge and so I continued onto the next rock, knowing that rhinos are not adept at climbing. Luckily it had only been a mock charge and the rhino took off. I felt like I had pure adrenalin pumping through my veins as I hobbled back to camp (I had twisted my ankle earlier that day and was unable to walk). A dangerous situation to have been in, and one that I could have avoided with a bit of common sense. 

A week before that I was in Matopos National Park 50km south Bulawayo. Hadn't seen anyone in an hour or so. At a place called the "View of the World", I locked my keys in my rental car. 

About five years later I was staying in a lodge in a National Park in Belize, Central America. Woke up in the morning in the top bunk of a set of double bunks, wnet to get out and slipped, falling six feet face first onto a concrete floor. Split my face on my right eybrow and fractured my right arm at the elbow. After cleaning myself up and having breakfast I told my travelling companion I was going outside for a bit, and proceeded to go on a five km hike without telling her which way I was going. My arm locked up because of the fracture, and I probably had a mild concussion. Definitely not the wisest thing to do!



Hix


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 31, 2006)

My cat caught a baby olive python a few years back so i decided to take care of it until it could be released. With snakes being quite novel to all my mates i took it just about everywhere in my pocket and showed all my friends, let them hold it etc etc.

Then i showed it to a local herper to see if it could be saved... her reply was "This is not an olive, it's a brown. It hasn't bitten you has it?"

The next dumbest thing i have done was when i was out one night in town getting up to all kinds of mischief at my best friends 21st. I was drinking something called a flat liner (I think they are made of bacardi 151, catrous and tabasco sauce) and all kinds of other shots that tasted horrible and despite drinking on a bar tab for well over five hours i still managed to spend nearly $350. At the end of the night i was trying to hit on some girl and some bloke who must have been her boyfriend or something came over and told me to ****** off. I turned to him and said "you want a piece of this man?" (bear in mind i only weigh 58kg and am only 5'9"), he stood back to have a poke at me. I grabbed a what i have now been told was a vodka twist bottle, and promptly swung it at my own head and then attacked him with the broken end.... well that is what i was trying to do.

I swung the bottle full force at my head connecting extremely well with my forehead. I staggeerd back a couple of paces checked the bottle (witch was still fine) and then felt a warm trickle flowing down my face and over the bridge of my nose. Neddless to say the girl and her boyfriend went running and i was promptly bailed into a taxi and sent home.


----------



## cris (Jul 31, 2006)

> I swung the bottle full force at my head connecting extremely well with my forehead. I staggeerd back a couple of paces checked the bottle (witch was still fine) and then felt a warm trickle flowing down my face and over the bridge of my nose. Neddless to say the girl and her boyfriend went running and i was promptly bailed into a taxi and sent home.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i think we have a winner


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 31, 2006)

Hahaahaha  

First time i've won anything! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2006)

You haven't won yet, it is a very hard choice having heard some of the 'incidents' :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Jul 31, 2006)

Gonna have to disagree slightly with some of the mums here...not having drugs during labour the second time around was one of the smartest things I did....deciding I could stand up and have a hot shower straight after having lost a litre of blood and had astronomical blood pressure during labour was however the dumbest thing I've ever done. Thankfully the midwife was right behind me at the time and had quick reflexes :wink: :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was doing some renovations at the mother inlaws a while ago and when the wife came out to pick me up we decided to stay for tea.
I was putting some floor boards down when someone walked past me and out the back door looking for the kids, I didnt look up and just asumed it was the mother inlaw as the wife was doing the books for the farm. (wrong), the wife was over the other side of the yard and i strated yelling out KERRY the kids are inside. Then a voice behind me said yeah i know....oops that was kerry.  
As you could imagine the wife was more than happy being compared to her mum :mrgreen:


----------

